# 04 Burstner A747 Wheel & Tyre Size



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I'm looking into buying Snow Chains for our 2004 Burstner A747 which is kept in storage.

Could someone tell me the wheel & Tyre size for this vehicle please? Even better if you know the size of the snow chains needed? :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tag*

are they 225/70/15's?

You could try putting your reg number into kwik Fits tyre search page. May not work if you have an import or "cherished regestration"

Trev


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev

Tried Kwikfit but no good. 90% sure their 16in rims though?
Could be 225/70/16?????

Anyone else?


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Any Burstner A747-2 (02 - 06) owners know the wheel & tyre size?


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello,
My '03 Burstner 747 wears 215/75 R16 XC Camper tyres. I've had my snow chains for 4 years, but they have only ever been used in muddy fields.

Neil

I'm pretty sure I got them from here. Put the size into the size finder. I've got the top option (R2002743 - RUD Power Snow & Ice Chains 215/75 - 16)

http://www.snowchainwarehouse.co.uk/snow_chains/pricelist.aspx


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Neil :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Inches*



fdhadi said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Tried Kwikfit but no good. 90% sure their 16in rims though?
> Could be 225/70/16?????
> ...


Sorry, I meant 16".

Did you manage to get the right size?

Trev


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I think you have the same tyre as me, I've just bought from ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300272061121

Much cheaper!!!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Trev /cater_racer :wink:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Snow chains now ordered.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Frank

Which chains do yo go for?

We are probably going to be getting a Tag soon and I am worried about getting stuck on some CL's and though some chains might be a good solution.

I would be interested to know your thoughts on the chains when you get them.


Richard...


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard,

Went for these:

HUSKY 4x4 Snow Chains - Kit 400 SU1972

There are a few places on ebay that stock them @ £43 inc post. Not the expensive type but as long as they do the job and keep me legal. The Burstner is also fitted with a diff lock / traction control which helps. A few people say its useless but to be honest its got me off wet grass on a number of occasions.


----------

